# Livery ideas please, around Chester



## JVB (12 February 2013)

Hi All,

I'm just comparing livery options so looking for a bit of inspiration!

Currently on DIY but I've worked out that I'm spending about £50/ week per horse on livery, haylage, straw and feed and for that I get a run down yard, god awful school and a muddy patch of land.

So I'm just wondering if I should consider part livery and what is out there and things to consider.

If anyone can spare the time to post I'd be really interested in hearing what you get included, any hidden extras and what is provided, if you want to pm prices that would be great as I'm currently updating my horsey spreadsheet and it's not nice reading considering what I'm getting for my money.

If you know of any yards, I'm on the eastern side of Chester (suburbs) and happy to travel up to 15 mins, looking for 2 horses, mare and gelding

Thanks


----------



## Rafferoo (18 February 2013)

Hi JVB

I am a bit out of touch with the costings for part livery but would maybe give Bankfield Farm a call as I know a few people on part livery there and it is supposed to be quite a fun yard with good training and people getting out and about a lot.  There is another livery on the same lane as Bankfield (Mickle Trafford area) although I don't know what it is like there.  I was a Milton Brook a few years ago but I left because the part livery was always hit and miss with services being run and then cancelled (surface was also deep but I think it has been re-done since then).  The part livery services may be better now so they might be worth a try.  

I am on a full livery yard just outside Chester which is fab (have been there for a few years now) but they do not do any part so would perhaps not be any good.

Hope you find one soon!


----------



## webble (18 February 2013)

Where are you if you dont mind me asking (pm me if you like) What are you looking for? And how close to Chester do you need to be?


----------



## MileAMinute (18 February 2013)

Shame you've got 2 as we've got an opening on our DIY yard and it's lovely and everyone mucks in and helps each other.

Holme Farm, Mickle Trafford
4 Oaks, just outside Chester towards Wirral
South Chester, near Dodleston
Home Farm, Backford
Tile Farm, Guilden Sutton
Brown Heath, Christleton

Pretty sure all these do part livery but not too sure about Backford, they did it when I was there though


----------



## MileAMinute (18 February 2013)

ETA - http://www.cheshirehorse.co.uk/directory/livery-yards-cheshire


----------

